# "Event Skipped - Exists On DVR" Ignore Duplicates?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I have some episodes of a series recorded on the 512 DVR. I have a new timer set to Auto-Tune to All Episodes (not recording any more), but the timer fails when the episode is already recorded.

Is there a way to ignore duplicates and execute the Auto-Tune timer regardless of whether the episode is already on the DVR?


----------

